# tomato plants collapsing with green tomatoes.



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

are they ever going to ripen...what should i do...my plants are huge , did i say huge... really i am wondering what to do....i took sooooo many suckers off of them...they have lots and lots of tomatoes but they are still green...the plants are still growing...should i cut the tops off to stop them from reaching the sky...lol... sooo much fun.


----------



## wearingair (Jul 18, 2012)

I have heard that if you put something red around them that the tomatoes will start to ripen. Never tried it myself, my just be a myth, but there's no harm in trying it. 

wearingair


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't think it is a myth since they sell red colored clear plastic tubes to go around tomatoes to help them ripen faster. take a look at www.territorialseed.com


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

interesting! I never heard of putting something red by the tomatos. My tomatos are still green also, but it's usually mid August by the time I get ripened ones anyways. They seem smaller this year than usual though. I don't think I'll get as good of a tomato crop as I have in years past.


----------



## Ajhall (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a similar problem. I tried growing determinate varieties this year to try to keep them from sprawling all over. Didn't make much difference. I've ended up pounding in stakes and using pantyhose to tie them to the supports to keep them upright (more or less).

Also, I have a huge crop, but nothings ripening even after the tomatoes have stopped growing. I've been told that tomatoes often won't ripen until the temperature drops below 50 degrees at night, and the days get shorter. I can't vouch for either one, but I'm hoping mine ripen real soon.


----------

